# I need your help...



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

I was doing a Lyft line earlier. I picked up this guy Ivan. Right from the start he is very talkative and starts making conversation with me. A minute later we get someone else added on and I go pick them up. It's a couple they both get in the car and the girl sits in the front next to me. She begins talking to me about my night. I tell her a few things and Ivan says, "Yeah she's pretty cool." Referring to me. This girl wouldn't stop talking and I just kept answering all her questions till I told her about this particular story...

About the time I picked up four guys having a bachelors party type of night. One of the guys said his friend was getting married next week so they really wanted to enjoy tonight to the fullest. I told her about the guy next to me asked if I knew places that were still open after 2am. Which I then told the guys I didn't think they would find a place that was still open. Then one of the guys proceeds to go into his wallet, flips through several bills and pulls one of the many $100 bills he then puts it inside my blouse and tells me again are you sure you don't know of any place that is still open? The girl says,"How rude!" I say I felt the same way but it was $100 so who was I to complain? At this point is where we get to the first drop off for my first pax Ivan. That is all Ivan got to hear as I dropped him off and told the rest of the story to the couple that still had another 14 minutes till drop off. Not long after dropping Ivan I get this message...








I haven't replied to the message yet but it's very early in the morning and I'm still out driving. Should I reply to his message? If you were in my position would you do it? Will keep you updated once there's a few numbers in the poll.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Danger danger. Very risky business. Plus it’s probably surging now anyway.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Backpage is closed down now. He has no alternative.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Danger danger. Very risky business. Plus it's probably surging now anyway.


You have a point but is this surge ride going to pay me $300?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You have a point but is this surge ride going to pay me $300?


One day I'm going to show up in San Diego with $300.
So yes, do it!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Backpage is closed down now. He has no alternative.


No alternative than to talk?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Yolo!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> One day I'm going to show up in San Diego with $300.
> So yes, do it!


Aww you're so sweet For you I might be willing to just take $200 or even $100


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You have a point but is this surge ride going to pay me $300?


No but you will continue to live.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I always negotiate with hookers and drug dealers by text or email lol

I think it was Jerry Springer who got caught when a brothel got busted and one of his personal checks was there lol


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Wait now, Is it me or have we not seen Damsel in about the same time we didn't see Sad Uber? Is it a coincidence they are now both back??


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

I think he just really wants to find out the rest of my story he didn’t get to hear. And just genuinely talk more because I probably just intrigued him that much the few minutes he got to know me.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I think he just really wants to find out the rest of my story he didn't get to hear. And just genuinely talk more because I probably just intrigued him that much the few minutes he got to know me.


Yeah he's probably the kind of guy who would pay a psychologist $300 an hour.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Aww you're so sweet For you I might be willing to just take $200 or even $100


I see DamseLinDistresS in my future!

So, he put $100 in your blouse...

Where did you take them?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Damsel, tell me that you didn't already spend the $500 that guy gave you for letting him go down on you. I wanted to reply, but the thread was taken down in less then twenty minutes. I was astonished that you picked up a 3.2 surge in the middle of the sticks. 

The stories you post are amazing. I bet you have a penis.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Wait now, Is it me or have we not seen Damsel in about the same time we didn't see Sad Uber? Is it a coincidence they are now both back??


i was thinking along the same line........


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Any rider can put a hundy directly into my mouth if they want lol


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Aww you're so sweet For you I might be willing to just take $200 or even $100


Whatever 'Noe is offering, I'll make sure Rakos quadruples' it!



kdyrpr said:


> Wait now, Is it me or have we not seen Damsel in about the same time we didn't see Sad Uber? Is it a coincidence they are now both back??


Are you suggesting SadUber and DiD are an item?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> i was thinking along the same line........


It's no coincidence. Read her stories closely and you'll see that they're made up.


DamseLinDistresS said:


> I was doing a Lyft line earlier. I picked up this guy Ivan.
> 
> Not long after dropping Ivan I get this message...


She does a Lyft line earlier and shortly after dropping off Ivan she gets a text. Yet the text comes in at 2:02 am. I don't know of many people ordering pool/line at bar close time on a Friday night much less any driver stupid enough to drive pool/line at that time.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I was doing a Lyft line earlier. I picked up this guy Ivan. Right from the start he is very talkative and starts making conversation with me. A minute later we get someone else added on and I go pick them up. It's a couple they both get in the car and the girl sits in the front next to me. She begins talking to me about my night. I tell her a few things and Ivan says, "Yeah she's pretty cool." Referring to me. This girl wouldn't stop talking and I just kept answering all her questions till I told her about this particular story...
> 
> About the time I picked up four guys having a bachelors party type of night. One of the guys said his friend was getting married next week so they really wanted to enjoy tonight to the fullest. I told her about the guy next to me asked if I knew places that were still open after 2am. Which I then told the guys I didn't think they would find a place that was still open. Then one of the guys proceeds to go into his wallet, flips through several bills and pulls one of the many $100 bills he then puts it inside my blouse and tells me again are you sure you don't know of any place that is still open? The girl says,"How rude!" I say I felt the same way but it was $100 so who was I to complain? At this point is where we get to the first drop off for my first pax Ivan. That is all Ivan got to hear as I dropped him off and told the rest of the story to the couple that still had another 14 minutes till drop off. Not long after dropping Ivan I get this message...
> View attachment 238523
> ...


BTW, when are you gonna' dye your hair blonde?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Coincidence SadUber and DamseLinDistresS are back the same week after the same hiatus.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You know $300 is more in them just talk and you also know you'd do it! Which personally, im down with, that's good money.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You know $300 is more in them just talk and you also know you'd do it! Which personally, im down with, that's good money.


Heck, $300 can't even get you a decent seat for a Cowboys game....I think?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Heck, $300 can't even get you a decent seat for a Cowboys game....I think?


Barely nose bleeds!

I'm starting to do Uber again just for Cowboy tickets, I may make a sign and put that on my tablet sign "Will Drive For Cowboy Tickets"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You know $300 is more in them just talk and you also know you'd do it! Which personally, im down with, that's good money.


A friend told me that 35 miles south a short time is less than half that price.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Barely nose bleeds!
> 
> I'm starting to do Uber again just for Cowboy tickets, I may make a sign and put that on my tablet sign "Will Drive For Cowboy Tickets"


I'm making a sign too:
"Will drive for a date with DiD!"


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> *I need your help...*


So often.....so very often, I hear this very same plea...What to do?

Usually, I won't settle for anything less than $500. I mean seriously! We are professional Über drivers and anything less than $500 to cross professional boundaries is just unbefitting, cheap and quite frankly downright tacky. Get a grip girl!

.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So often.....so very often, I hear this very same plea...What to do?
> 
> Usually, I won't settle for anything less than $500. I mean seriously! We are professional Über drivers and anything less than $500 to cross professional boundaries is just unbefitting, cheap and quite frankly downright tacky. Get a grip girl!
> 
> .


There is that Uber negative stigma factor. What's the conversion factor to US$?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> There is that Uber negative stigma factor. What's the conversion factor to US$?


LOL. Hey.... 500 is 500! It doesn't matter the currency, it is the benchmark of excellence and worth that counts.

No, that is not entirely correct. It is more the honour and the privilege, not to mention the prestige, of being an Über driver. That is not something that we want to just trash away at the mere mention of dollars or the allure of a passionate and excited frenzy of activity with a member of the opposite sex. Surely we are better that that. Surely. Well, I was once.....

God knows that we all aspire to the lofty heights of $500 to offer our services any Tomasita, Chick or Harriet, but occasionally we sell ourselves short and settle for mere physical gratification and appeasement when we really crave a spiritual connection. Oh, the shame! I really used to look forward to about 4:00 each afternoon when the written comments or compliments would suddenly filter into the app. They can be so uplifting.

But it only takes one or two to put you back in your place. I seem to have a reoccurring theme running through mine which basically says:

_Great guy!! Absolutely love him, but I can't see this
going anywhere because, fundamentally, he is a slüt!_

That hurts, surely a little diplomacy wouldn't go astray. And so that is the sort of attitude we are dealing with. You try and you try to fulfil everyone's ....ummm.....wishes and they come back and mark you down. Such is the life we live. So, I feel it is my duty, my mission to attempt to lift the bar, to raise the expectations and aspirations of all Über drivers who follow in my skidmarks, to expect nothing less than 500 of any currency before they are prepared to 'tell their story' to a pax.

.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So, I feel it is my duty, my mission to attempt to lift the bar, to raise the expectations and aspirations of all Über drivers who follow in my skidmarks.
> 
> .


Well, your profile page does say that you have 15 followers. I think that you're giving them the sh*tty end of the deal.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I see DamseLinDistresS in my future!
> 
> So, he put $100 in your blouse...
> 
> Where did you take them?


The future looks bright 
I took them to a place I really can't say here otherwise this comment might get deleted...but that lead into me getting $900 more  Maybe this could be another story I will tell you in our future


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Chickfila.?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So often.....so very often, I hear this very same plea...What to do?
> 
> Usually, I won't settle for anything less than $500. I mean seriously! We are professional Über drivers and anything less than $500 to cross professional boundaries is just unbefitting, cheap and quite frankly downright tacky. Get a grip girl!
> 
> .


I wish I would have seen this advise before replying back to him...








But he does want to pay me just to hear my stories


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I pay hookers just to hear them breathe


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I wish I would have seen this advise before replying back to him...
> View attachment 238627
> 
> But he does want to pay me just to hear my stories


Sure, sure!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> The future looks bright
> I took them to a place I really can't say here otherwise this comment might get deleted...but that lead into me getting $900 more  Maybe this could be another story I will tell you in our future


Youre in the wrong business or youre brilliant and Uber is your perfect way of finding "paying" customers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I was doing a Lyft line earlier. I picked up this guy Ivan. Right from the start he is very talkative and starts making conversation with me. A minute later we get someone else added on and I go pick them up. It's a couple they both get in the car and the girl sits in the front next to me. She begins talking to me about my night. I tell her a few things and Ivan says, "Yeah she's pretty cool." Referring to me. This girl wouldn't stop talking and I just kept answering all her questions till I told her about this particular story...
> 
> About the time I picked up four guys having a bachelors party type of night. One of the guys said his friend was getting married next week so they really wanted to enjoy tonight to the fullest. I told her about the guy next to me asked if I knew places that were still open after 2am. Which I then told the guys I didn't think they would find a place that was still open. Then one of the guys proceeds to go into his wallet, flips through several bills and pulls one of the many $100 bills he then puts it inside my blouse and tells me again are you sure you don't know of any place that is still open? The girl says,"How rude!" I say I felt the same way but it was $100 so who was I to complain? At this point is where we get to the first drop off for my first pax Ivan. That is all Ivan got to hear as I dropped him off and told the rest of the story to the couple that still had another 14 minutes till drop off. Not long after dropping Ivan I get this message...
> View attachment 238523
> ...


So I have 1 question, the results of which will tell me his itentions.

Is there redlight district or similar place of ill resput that the Prostitutes stand outside to get "picked up" at night?

If no, he's looking for a hooker. This puts you in a VERY dangerous situation, for safeties sake don't answer.

If yes, then..





So... i guess what i'm saying is that if i were you wouldn't answer.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounds like somebody is hard up for money. Just get a minivan so you could really earn extra funds.

Somebody needs to tell Ivan that La Cahuila is 30 minutes away and they do everything for 50 bucks.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Let's talk for 300 roses.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Somebody needs to tell Ivan that La Cahuila is 30 minutes away and they do everything for 50 bucks.


Paying for a working girl isn't too exciting.

Going after the girl you want that you're not supposed to hook up with (no one takes an Uber expecting a hottie), and actually getting her, wether it costs you or not, nothing beats that. Nothing.

Which is why guys are willing to pay crazy amounts.

The thrill!!!

I'm team Ivan!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Paying for a working girl isn't too exciting.
> 
> Going after the girl you want that you're not supposed to hook up with (no one takes an Uber expecting a hottie), and actually getting her, wether it costs you or not, nothing beats that. Nothing.
> 
> ...


In this situation, you gotta ask
"What would Rakos do?"


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Sounds like somebody is hard up for money. Just get a minivan so you could really earn extra funds.
> 
> Somebody needs to tell Ivan that La Cahuila is 30 minutes away and they do everything for 50 bucks.


No, not hard up for money. Don't be jelly cuz someone didn't offered you $300 just to talk.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> No, not hard up for money. Don't be jelly cuz someone didn't offered you $300 just to talk.


$300 just to talk?
Some guys are truly pathetic! Sheesh, tell Ivan to grow a pair and act like a man, perhaps for the first time in his existence.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

He didn't offer you $300 just to talk. You are either going to be made into a prostitute, or you are going to get raped. 

To me, it is a sin to turn a woman into a ***** when she isn't one already, but many men especially from certain cultures do not feel that way. When they see a woman doing a job they don't respect they think she will be grateful for the offer. If they did respect you they would not make the offer. It's just like when a prostitute approaches a man with an offer, what she's really saying is "You look like the kind of guy who has to pay for it." It's not a compliment in either direction.


----------



## ATC727 (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok so are u gona tell us if u used protection ?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> $300 just to talk?
> Some guys are truly pathetic! Sheesh, tell Ivan to grow a pair and act like a man, perhaps for the first time in his existence.


What's wrong with that? He knew I was driving and if I stopped I can't earn anymore, so he was paying for my time.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> What's wrong with that? He knew I was driving and if I stopped I can't earn anymore, so he was paying for my time.


LOL


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> No, not hard up for money. Don't be jelly cuz someone didn't offered you $300 just to talk.


I make $200 a day at my real job sweetness. Trust me, I'm good.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Aww you're so sweet For you I might be willing to just take $200 or even $100


what about me? i missed you


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Damsel, he is trying to buy you, once you told him about the 100 dollars he assumed you were turning tricks.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

The fact that she supposedly had no problem with somebody putting a $100 bill in her blouse says a lot about her. I don't care if it's a thousand dollar bill. Nobody's allowed to touch me without my consent. This damsel character does strike me as somebody who could easily be bought.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> He didn't offer you $300 just to talk. You are either going to be made into a prostitute, or you are going to get raped.
> 
> To me, it is a sin to turn a woman into a ***** when she isn't one already, but many men especially from certain cultures do not feel that way. When they see a woman doing a job they don't respect they think she will be grateful for the offer. If they did respect you they would not make the offer. It's just like when a prostitute approaches a man with an offer, what she's really saying is "You look like the kind of guy who has to pay for it." It's not a compliment in either direction.


A used-up hooker did this to me on a ride. Time to get a rope :"(

Why does this remind me of the old line "i know what you are, I'm just negotiating the price!"


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I was doing a Lyft line earlier. I picked up this guy Ivan. Right from the start he is very talkative and starts making conversation with me. A minute later we get someone else added on and I go pick them up. It's a couple they both get in the car and the girl sits in the front next to me. She begins talking to me about my night. I tell her a few things and Ivan says, "Yeah she's pretty cool." Referring to me. This girl wouldn't stop talking and I just kept answering all her questions till I told her about this particular story...
> 
> About the time I picked up four guys having a bachelors party type of night. One of the guys said his friend was getting married next week so they really wanted to enjoy tonight to the fullest. I told her about the guy next to me asked if I knew places that were still open after 2am. Which I then told the guys I didn't think they would find a place that was still open. Then one of the guys proceeds to go into his wallet, flips through several bills and pulls one of the many $100 bills he then puts it inside my blouse and tells me again are you sure you don't know of any place that is still open? The girl says,"How rude!" I say I felt the same way but it was $100 so who was I to complain? At this point is where we get to the first drop off for my first pax Ivan. That is all Ivan got to hear as I dropped him off and told the rest of the story to the couple that still had another 14 minutes till drop off. Not long after dropping Ivan I get this message...
> View attachment 238523
> ...


Ok first he is a scum bag that try's to attract women with his money total dirt bag I know because I have seen this a million times. Next he will offer you a vacation let's say to Aruba fully paid. Next thing you know your a sex slave in the Dominican. Yes men are pigs I should know I'm one of them but this guy is trouble and he is stalking you so please do not be fooled.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> What's wrong with that? He knew I was driving and if I stopped I can't earn anymore, so he was paying for my time.


That's what hookers say to, he's just paying for my time. Sometimes the choice of words used can lead people to think in the most unflattering terms.
As a woman driver it would be wise to chose your words more carefully, it can cause problems for you that you may not expect or want.
BTW no one is going to pay 300 bucks to hear the end of a story.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> That's what hookers say to, he's just paying for my time. Sometimes the choice of words used can lead people to think in the most unflattering terms.
> As a woman driver it would be wise to chose your words more carefully, it can cause problems for you that you may not expect or want.
> BTW no one is going to pay 300 bucks to hear the end of a story.


I'll pay $20 lol


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> That's what hookers say to, he's just paying for my time. Sometimes the choice of words used can lead people to think in the most unflattering terms.
> As a woman driver it would be wise to chose your words more carefully, it can cause problems for you that you may not expect or want.
> BTW no one is going to pay 300 bucks to hear the end of a story.


 They may if it has a happy ending .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mole said:


> I'll pay $20 lol


20 DOLLARS ARE YOU KIDDING, this is Uber we are talking about LOL


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> 20 DOLLARS ARE YOU KIDDING, this is Uber we are talking about LOL


I use $20 bills for toilet paper.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mole said:


> I use $20 bills for toilet paper.[/QUO
> 20 dollars in Zimbabwe currency.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I was doing a Lyft line earlier. I picked up this guy Ivan. Right from the start he is very talkative and starts making conversation with me. A minute later we get someone else added on and I go pick them up. It's a couple they both get in the car and the girl sits in the front next to me. She begins talking to me about my night. I tell her a few things and Ivan says, "Yeah she's pretty cool." Referring to me. This girl wouldn't stop talking and I just kept answering all her questions till I told her about this particular story...
> 
> About the time I picked up four guys having a bachelors party type of night. One of the guys said his friend was getting married next week so they really wanted to enjoy tonight to the fullest. I told her about the guy next to me asked if I knew places that were still open after 2am. Which I then told the guys I didn't think they would find a place that was still open. Then one of the guys proceeds to go into his wallet, flips through several bills and pulls one of the many $100 bills he then puts it inside my blouse and tells me again are you sure you don't know of any place that is still open? The girl says,"How rude!" I say I felt the same way but it was $100 so who was I to complain? At this point is where we get to the first drop off for my first pax Ivan. That is all Ivan got to hear as I dropped him off and told the rest of the story to the couple that still had another 14 minutes till drop off. Not long after dropping Ivan I get this message...
> View attachment 238523
> ...


Why are so many of your posts about renting yourself out? Sad.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I clicked _It's a trap - _Ain't no Line rider gots $50, let alone $300.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I think he just really wants to find out the rest of my story he didn't get to hear. And just genuinely talk more because I probably just intrigued him that much the few minutes he got to know me.


I might believe except for the part where you said this was a Lyft LINE. A guy who would spend $300 to "just talk" is probably a guy who would take a regular Lyft.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I believe ALL the stories in Penthouse forum too. Did I say that out loud?

Besides, us guys don't pay hookers for sex. We pay them to LEAVE after sex.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You have a point but is this surge ride going to pay me $300?


You got 500 from the one guy... hold out for more!



Kodyhead said:


> I pay hookers just to hear them breathe


Come on kody... you pay to hear their last breath.. big difference.

Plus I'm sure you take your money back.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> 100 bills he then puts it inside my blouse





DamseLinDistresS said:


> but that lead into me getting $900





DamseLinDistresS said:


> offered you $300 just to talk


I swear to god, sometimes I wish!


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Next time i see OP's avatar will be on a milk carton.

it'll say 'Last seen boarding a plane to Kazakhstan.'


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Sounds like somebody is hard up for money. Just get a minivan so you could really earn extra funds.
> 
> Somebody needs to tell Ivan that La Cahuila is 30 minutes away and they do everything for 50 bucks.


Oh man, that comment had me cracking up! Thanks Bro!


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

1.)When I guy gives you $300 and ask back to his place to "talk" 1on 1 he expecting sex.In case you did not know.
2.) If your curious about being a escort,whatever at least it pays well.Do what ya gots to do
3.)I got into a argument with a idiot at the bar, he asked me outside to talk 1on1 , now I have a black eye understand


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I clicked _It's a trap - _Ain't no Line rider gots $50, let alone $300.


Maybe that's WHY he has an extra $300 to splurge once in a while. Frugal daily spending.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't be the only one who finds it interesting that these kind of things only happen to people dumb enough to say, "okay."


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I clicked _It's a trap - _Ain't no Line rider gots $50, let alone $300.


Surprisingly this guy did have $300 when I showed up at the gated area where he lived.



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> He didn't offer you $300 just to talk. You are either going to be made into a prostitute, or you are going to get raped.





peteyvavs said:


> Damsel, he is trying to buy you, once you told him about the 100 dollars he assumed you were turning tricks.





Mole said:


> Ok first he is a scum bag that try's to attract women with his money total dirt bag I know because I have seen this a million times.





NORMY said:


> 1.)When I guy gives you $300 and ask back to his place to "talk" 1on 1 he expecting sex.In case you did not know.


I read some of you guys comments and this is what happened....

After exchanging several messages I agreed to meet him at the place I had picked him up the night I gave him a ride. This was a nice gated community with nice houses and did not felt unsafe.

Once inside the gate he came out of the house to meet me as I was pulling into his drive way. I rolled down my window and confirms with me...

Ivan: Hi, sorry I'm so nervous right now I didn't think you were going to show up. Also I mean no disrespect when I offered the money but you were such a cool girl and I wanted to see you again.

Me: That's okay I didn't feel disrespected and you wanted to pay me to hear my story, I have no problem with that. Do you have the $300?

Ivan: Yeah I do (proceeds to take the cash out and hands it to me) You're okay with coming into my house and tell me more about the story?

Me: Yeah

Ivan: I just don't want one story though, it will be too short and I want to spent more time with you. Would you be okay hanging out for at least an hour or two?

Me: Maybe. I did mentioned I have more stories to share.

Ivan: Okay great!

I then get out of my car and Ivan tells me to follow him in the house. He opens the door and it's dark inside. All the lights are off and he says sorry I have a roommate. I said that was fine and that I had really good night vision. Also I though the dark atmosphere would have been appropriate to share scary ghost stories except my stories wouldn't fit the occasion of the dark house. He lighted the way with his phone light and I followed him upstairs.

Once upstairs he asked if I wanted something to drink. I declined but he insisted so I said,"I'll have some water." He said,"Okay wait here be right back." I was just sitting there in a dark room and my phone light was the only source of light. I sat there a bit longer playing scenarios in my head...

What if Ivan was a depraved serial killer and lured me into his house to be his next victim? Then I thought, no he seems like such a nice guy and he wouldn't even dare to kill a fly...or was he? Why are there no lights on in the whole house? What is he hiding in the dark? Does he not want me to see the blood stains on the carpet? I start shining the light on the carpet to investigate. No blood! Okay, this a good sign. Should check under his bed or closet? I decide to do so and he comes in with a glass of water.

"What are you doing?" He asks. Nothing, just checking too see if you had any monsters under your bed. He laughs about it and tells me,"There's no monsters under my bed, but the monster you're looking for might just be standing in front of you." I get a little nervous and not sure what to say but the only thing that comes out of my mouth is,"Haha, was that a joke?...that's a terrible joke."

He hands me the glass and tells me,"Well, you might find out tonight how much of a beast I can be with a beauty like you." Now I'm thinking this is getting a little awkward. Also I don't want to drink the water because I really didn't trust it was just water. I was hoping that when I said water he would have brought me bottled water. Still I didn't wanted to be rude and pretended to take a sip but really didn't.

I'm sitting in a chair and he sits on his bed. He then tells me if I want to sit next to him on the bed. I tell him I'm good with where I am. He tells me he just wants me to be comfortable. The chair I was sitting was not the most comfy one so I complied and moved to sit in his bed.

I asks him if he wants me so start from the beginning of the story or from where I left off. He said from where I left off. I start telling him the rest of the story and at some point he puts his hand on mine. I move my hand away and he says sorry that he doesn't want to make me feel uncomfortable. I continue with the story and 15 minutes later the story ends. He then moves closer to me again and tries to grab at my leg. I stop him and say, "Wow! What are you doing!?" He tells me he is sorry again but he couldn't resist how beautiful I was.

He asked if it was okay for him to touch my hand or leg. I let him know that is not okay and after this his tone changes.

Ivan: Well this is not really going the way I thought it would.

Me: What do you mean?

Ivan: I'm just sitting here, looking at you. You're so irresistible and I can't even touch you, it's not fair.

Me: This was not our deal.

Ivan: I thought something more would come up out of this. If I can't touch you can I at least get $100 back out of the $300 I gave you?

Me: No you can't! This was not our deal. You agreed to pay me $300 to talk and this is what we are doing.

Ivan: Yeah, you're right but I was hoping for a little more if you were willing to but it's up to you. Again my intentions are not to make you feel uncomfortable. If you don't want to be here I understand.

Me: If you're not willing to listen to another story without interrupting me and trying to touch me then it would be best if I go.

Ivan tells me how sorry he was for trying to touch me and tells me I'm just such a down to earth girl and I am very adventurous or why else would I be there. He asks me if I still want to stay a little longer and watch a movie while we cuddle in bed. I tell him I don't want to do that and it's getting a bit late so I must get home. He says, "Alright let me walk you out the door."

I'm walking out the door and he tells me,"You have my number if you ever change your mind, next time I'll pay you even more for your time." 
At this point I just wanted to get in my car and leave so I tell him,"Yeah just text me later."

Maybe I should have listened to some of you and I guess you guys were somewhat right. Ivan paid me to talk but that's not all he wanted. Either way our deal was to just talk in exchange for the $300. At the end that's all that happened and I got the $300 for a few of my words  I don't really regret it but I might approach these things a little different in the future.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Do you really think you might approach the same situation differently in the future? For some reason I don’t think so. There’s a 80% chance that you’ll survive similar situations in the future without a significant problem.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Do you really think you might approach the same situation differently in the future? For some reason I don't think so.


Wow! You know me so well


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Damsel, I hope you listen to me and others here, you put yourself in a very bad position that could have ended very badly for you. Over 14,000 girls and women go missing every year her in the U.S., FBI statistics'. There are perverts in this world, Ted Bundy comes to mind, he was charming, charismatic and women though he was charming, over 100 became his victims, he was a serial killer, look it up.
I live in a city, Tampa Florida that is one of the three top cities for human trafficking in the world, you would never suspect it by just living her, again FBI statistics.
You should consider yourself extremely lucky that you weren't another statistic. 
I don't know you but I hope you listen to me, because the next time you think a few hundred bucks is worth the risk it may cost you a whole lot more then you bargained for.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> There's a 80% chance that you'll survive similar situations in the future without a significant problem.


I like these chances!



peteyvavs said:


> Damsel, I hope you listen to me and others here, you put yourself in a very bad position that could have ended very badly for you. Over 14,000 girls and women go missing every year her in the U.S., FBI statistics'. There are perverts in this world, Ted Bundy comes to mind, he was charming, charismatic and women though he was charming, over 100 became his victims, he was a serial killer, look it up.
> I live in a city, Tampa Florida that is one of the three top cities for human trafficking in the world, you would never suspect it by just living her, again FBI statistics.
> You should consider yourself extremely lucky that you weren't another statistic.
> I don't know you but I hope you listen to me, because the next time you think a few hundred bucks is worth the risk it may cost you a whole lot more then you bargained for.


I know all about Ted Bundy and other such serial killers. I used to watch documentaries and read all kinds of things about serial killers...might even have a bit of fascination when it comes to this subject (it might be wrong to feel this way) but I'm well aware.

I do appreciate your advice


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Damsel, I know a lot more on this subject then most people, some people look like sheep but are really wolves and you can't tell till it's too late. A rule of thumb, if it sounds to good to be true it usually is.
No one offers 300 dollars just to talk unless their seeing a shrink. Next time someone makes you an offer like this just think what hidden agenda lurks in their mind.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, anybody dumb enough to go to somebody's Home Alone to "play games" and then "tell stories" for money is a Darwin Award winner waiting to happen. Can't say I'll be sad if she ends up missing. You just cant fix stupid.

Kind of reminds me of those dumb hick girls that come out to the West Coast for a "job opportunity." Difficult to feel bad for them when they should have known better.

"Hot girls wanted" is a good documentary about girls like the OP.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Surprisingly this guy did have $300 when I showed up at the gated area where he lived...


He doesn't any longer...now you have it. 

So, what we thinking to go back, $500?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Well, anybody dumb enough to go to somebody's Home Alone to "play games" and then "tell stories" for money is a Darwin Award winner waiting to happen. Can't say I'll be sad if she ends up missing. You just cant fix stupid.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of those dumb hick girls that come out to the West Coast for a "job opportunity." Difficult to feel bad for them when they should have known better.
> 
> "Hot girls wanted" is a good documentary about girls like the OP.


You don't have to feel sad I got paid for these things  so at the end of the day I made a few extra hundreds for barely doing anything.



UberLaLa said:


> He doesn't any longer...now you have it.
> 
> So, what we thinking to go back, $500?


You make a good point I do have his money now  
Go back for $500... is this a dare/bet? If so I'll take it!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You don't have to feel sad I got paid for these things  so at the end of the day I made a few extra hundreds for barely doing anything.
> 
> You make a good point I do have his money now
> Go back for $500... is this a dare/bet? If so I'll take it!


He said he'll give you more to return. What is that going to cost him...$500?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> He said he'll give you more to return. What is that going to cost him...$500?


If he wants to hear another story or a few I'm good with going back for $500 if anything other than a story then no.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> If he wants to hear another story or a few I'm good with going back for $500 if anything other than a story then no.


He doesn't want you _uncomfortable..._I'm sure he'll behave


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> He doesn't want you _uncomfortable..._I'm sure he'll behave


This is true! You're so good UberLaLa can I keep you under my pillow so you can whisper words of wisdom in my sleep?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This is true! You're so good UberLaLa can I keep you under my pillow so you can whisper words of wisdom in my sleep?


_*Don't go...It's a trap...*_


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

There are plenty of ways to drug her without making it obvious.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

He's probably researched them already.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The big hint that the guy was a creep is that he instructed her on how to get a returned item fee. If this story is real it would seem to me to hint that he's done this before. The dark house, too weird. I enjoy the stories and am truly sorry I missed the deleted one. But if any of these stories are real you need to be safer out there. Get a gun. Learn to use it. Carry it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

You do realize that he took you upstairs so that you couldn't hear the screams from the basement right?


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

corniilius said:


> You do realize that he took you upstairs so that you couldn't hear the screams from the basement right?


_It puts the lotion on its skin 
Or else it gets the hose again_


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> You got 500 from the one guy... hold out for more!
> 
> Come on kody... you pay to hear their last breath.. big difference.
> 
> ...


Why wish, that is very possible now days. Now you have to have the legs to match and shave that beard.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS made $1300 tax free in under a week from 2 line pax that probably paid $20 total, in under 3-4 hours of her time. Yall wish you could pull that off!

She can probably get at least $600 from Ivan if she decides to service him.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

How much money one makes does not stop them from being cheap.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I think he just really wants to find out the rest of my story he didn't get to hear. And just genuinely talk more because I probably just intrigued him that much the few minutes he got to know me.


Ya... Excapt he offered 300. Thats what a call girl gets paid for a girlfriend experince. He could have said... "Left my heart in your car.."

Or something sappy like that..but instead offers money...id report him for harrassment and falsley using the lost and item feature to contact you.

I mean.. If you find him attractive..and feel something could be there.. Then call em.. And get together somewhere public for drinks.

But.. If he still talks about paying you....and you coming to his place.. He just wants sex.

If thats what your into.. Then have fun and make an easy 300.
Heck.. If someone i thought was cute offered me 300 to sleep with them...id be cool with it  sex is fun.

Make sure to record it. Cauze.. Then its not illegal. Your considered an actress then! Crazy laws.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Ivan ain't calling you to talk.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I haven't replied to the message yet but it's very early in the morning and I'm still out driving. Should I reply to his message? If you were in my position would you do it? Will keep you updated once there's a few numbers in the poll.


Well, let's put it this way. Ivan thinks you're a *****, and a cheap one at that. I would keep a lot of gone between you and him.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You have a point but is this surge ride going to pay me $300?


I always reply before reading the rest of the thread but

If he's going to give you $300 to talk wth is he taking lyft line??


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

corniilius said:


> You do realize that he took you upstairs so that you couldn't hear the screams from the basement right?


From her very first post, you can tell she WANTS to call him back. She will do as she pleases anyways.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

New Uber said:


> From her very first post, you can tell she WANTS to call him back. She will do as she pleases anyways.


The story is 100% fiction as far as I'm concerned, I'm simply pointing out the parts in which she/he could have elaborated. The author took way too long to write it and could have embellished so much already.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I always reply before reading the rest of the thread but
> 
> If he's going to give you $300 to talk wth is he taking lyft line??


Yep, way too many hoes in this story. I give it a C.


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

Fake news


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

So, you had 7 people in your vehicle?? Very odd. Ivan, the couple and 4 guys. R U Uber Bus?? LOL

Might want to edit that.....LOL


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

1. Username *DamseLinDistresS* (for those who don't know, in many cases, those who appear as prey are the real predators)

2. She allowed a pax to put money inside her blouse (like a tongue ring, this speaks volumes)

3. She chooses to drive at night (something many people here overlook, but this is very risky for women)

4. She (apparently) got the $300............her way (see #1)

5. This thread is now on it's fifth page. Take a quick look at how many members were concerned for her safety. This is the game.

*Welcome to Thunderdome!!!








*


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

theLaw said:


> 1. Username *DamseLinDistresS* (for those who don't know, in many cases, those who appear as prey are the real predators)
> 
> 2. She allowed a pax to put money inside her blouse (like a tongue ring, this speaks volumes)
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity I looked at her other posts. They're all the same more or less.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

theLaw said:


> 1. Username *DamseLinDistresS* (for those who don't know, in many cases, those who appear as prey are the real predators)
> 
> 2. She allowed a pax to put money inside her blouse (like a tongue ring, this speaks volumes)
> 
> ...


40 year old failed virgin male writer. Trying his hardest to get a featured thread to feed his ego. Not really working, so far. Sometimes fraud doesn't pay.


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

corniilius said:


> 40 year old failed virgin male writer. Trying his hardest to get a featured thread to feed his ego. Not really working, so far. Sometimes fraud doesn't pay.


Lmao


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Surprisingly this guy did have $300 when I showed up at the gated area where he lived.
> 
> I read some of you guys comments and this is what happened....
> 
> After exchanging several messages I agreed to meet him at the place I had picked him up the night I gave him a ride. This was a nice gated community with nice houses and did not felt unsafe...


Your judgment is terrible. Good judgment is necessary for safe and effective rideshare, and if you're serious, you shouldn't be doing this kind of work. I like adventure too but if a ride or anything to do with a ride is an adventure that isn't good. A ride should be mellow and uneventful.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

I only read the initial post and the first few pages but it seems like nobody is asking the most important question! What did you do?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

She/He has been posting the "stupid girl doing stupid things." Scenario for a while now. It goez stale after so long. Personally, I think this is a guy that secretly hates girls, which is the reason why he keeps putting out stuff like this. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

corniilius said:


> Personally, I think this is a guy that secretly hates girls, which is the reason why he keeps putting out stuff like this. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


That's why I posted this on the first page of the thread.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damsel, tell me that you didn't already spend the $500 that guy gave you for letting him go down on you.
> The stories you post are amazing. I bet you have a penis.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's why I posted this on the first page of the thread.


Oh my goodness, you have me rolling.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> The future looks bright
> I took them to a place I really can't say here otherwise this comment might get deleted...but that lead into me getting $900 more  Maybe this could be another story I will tell you in our future


TOTAL BS!...a screenshot of the trip won't get deleted.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Surprisingly this guy did have $300 when I showed up at the gated area where he lived.
> 
> I read some of you guys comments and this is what happened....
> 
> ...


You have the common sense of a 5 year old, and I won't even address your (lack of)intelligence here. You're lucky you were able to walk out of his house at all.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS










I just realized how different this is from my screenshot.










The time thingy is throwing me off. Is that a setting feature?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This never happened.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

You can tell stories over the phone. 900 number!


----------

